# Anti whaling ship labelled a pirate ship



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

ABC News Online - 

_The Japan Whaling Association says the Sea Shepherd organisation's anti-whaling ship, the Farley Mowat, is now a pirate vessel.

The ship has reportedly lost its registration in Belize and is without a flag.

It left Hobart recently on a mission to disrupt Japanese whaling in the Southern Ocean.

Japan Whaling Association spokesman Glenn Inwood says the Farley Mowat is now in a precarious position.

"If it tries to disrupt any of Japan's research activities in the Antarctic, any non-flagged vessel can be boarded for inspection and in the case of any violent confrontation or piracy, can be or has to be detained and the crew has to be arrested," he said._

Rushie


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

I will send her one of my flags so she can continue her mission.
John.


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

I wonder how much pressure they put on Belize to drop the registration ( ie how much $$$$ they flashed infront of them ).

Am i right in thinking she has to dock to be put thru a registration ?? Wonder if New Zealand might be willing to do a quick registration for them.

Davie


----------



## Harry Nicholson (Oct 11, 2005)

Just come back from a visit to Sea Life centre at Scarborough. They have two rescued loggerhead turtles, huge animals weighing 20st and 30stone. One is 36 years old and she is brain damaged, she is hand fed as she no longer is able to recognise what is food, the other manages to get around minus two flippers and a distorted shell. Both were deliberately run down by jet skiers in greek waters. The specialist who told us this reckoned there will be no turtle species left in ten years time, the last of them will be drowned in fishing nets or their eggs will be covered by sunbathers backsides. 
Are we the noble species?


----------



## raybnz (Sep 10, 2005)

A greenpeace vessel has just left NZ for the whaling grounds. 

Would be nice to see the NZ or Australian goverments offer registration to the said vessel. Would show how they are concerned with the whale slaughter (research) that the Japs are carrying out.


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

Harry Nicholson said:


> Just come back from a visit to Sea Life centre at Scarborough. They have two rescued loggerhead turtles, huge animals weighing 20st and 30stone. One is 36 years old and she is brain damaged, she is hand fed as she no longer is able to recognise what is food, the other manages to get around minus two flippers and a distorted shell. Both were deliberately run down by jet skiers in greek waters. The specialist who told us this reckoned there will be no turtle species left in ten years time, the last of them will be drowned in fishing nets or their eggs will be covered by sunbathers backsides.
> Are we the noble species?


That is a sad tale, I find that quite depressing. Three years ago I was working on a rig in Nigeria, one day there was a commotion on deck with much arm waving and pointing. A large piece of blue nylon fishing net came floating by with four turtles caught up in it. They appeared to be a family of two adults and two youngsters. Some of the lads launched the FRC and went and cut them free, a big cheer went up when they were untangled and swam away. When the boys returned they told me that the turtles looked exhausted and probably wouldn't have lasted much longer, mind you it didn't stop them having a half hearted effort at snapping at their fingers. Incidentally I have a caravan on the Yorkshire coast not too far from the Sealife Centre at Scalby, must make the effort and give it a visit this summer.
Ray Jordan


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

I know nothing about ship registration but with nearly 11k members could not this noble site offer registration,if that were possible?I'm probably talking through my backside but it's such an emotive subject,that any thoughts are better than none.


----------



## cboots (Aug 16, 2004)

The Farley Moffat laid over in Melbourne for several months before heading off to do battle with the real pirates of the southern seas and I believe that they were not charged any port dues. However, in this case we are talking state govenment. Registration would, I believe, be a federal matter and there we are on quite different ground. The Japanese buy Aussie coal and a goodly number of other commodities too. In the eyes of our beloved PM that entitles you to kill who you like, be it whales in the Japanese case, Tibetans and dissidents in the Chinese case, or even young and rather stupid Australians in the Indonesian case and Singapore case.
CBoots


----------

